# 2000 1.8t 01m issues



## neorazz (Feb 5, 2011)

ok transmission stuck in 2nd gear reverse works will go into first if you shift into 1 will not enter 3rd or 4th 
edit : not 100% certain it's 2nd gear now i noticed this blurpin the second picture it tells the failsafe of the transmission 
3rd gear in 2 3 &d 1 in 1 and reverse 

car was running fine till a large snow last Monday then the traction control was going crazy like it usally does so i turned it off this is when the engine revved to 4k and then engaged i didnt think much about it at the time but later when igot on the highway i realized i had no high gears as im being passed by cars while im doing 55 at 3500 rpm 

i havent gotten the money for a proper vcds yet but i stopped at a chain store and had them pull the odbii codes 
p0768 shift solenoid d electrical fault
p1780 interruption of ignition signal between ecm tcm
p0420 cat failure (this code was on before the issues some sheister had painted over the engine light)

i have already purchased this http://www.electricaladvantage.net/vw01mmastersolenoidkit.aspx









and a new 3inch downpipe cat (for the other issue)

my question mostly is (after further research ) 
1.do i have to take the valve body off to change the solenoids ?
 found my answer to this one

2.should i anyways to inspect and clean the valve body ? 
3. will the solenoids i purchased fit? after seeing http://www.kansascitytdi.com/01mvalvebody.htm
or will it need bored out ? what size should they be so i can measure the ones i have


----------



## neorazz (Feb 5, 2011)

ok vag codes 

ecm
16804 02 issues
17965 charge pressure deviation
17978 immobalization engine start failure ?

tcm
00264 solenoid valve ev-4 (n91) 36-00 open circuit


----------

